# Finally, it is official



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

KL & Jason finally came out w/the news: baby is due early Nov. We are thrilled! It will be a boy.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah. Will this make you a Grandma for a second time? They look so happy and perfect together. I know their son will feel all the love his parent have to offer. Did they choose a birthing center yet?


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Congratulations! How exciting!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hooray! Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Congratulations Sandi. :Happy_Dance:


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> Yeah. Will this make you a Grandma for a second time? They look so happy and perfect together. I know their son will feel all the love his parent have to offer. Did they choose a birthing center yet?


Yes Walter---second (both boys) and probably/maybe the last. We never thought she would be a Mom! And yes, you would like them both. She is being treated for "geriatric pregnancy" and has to go to Springfield for delivery. There are a couple of problems that they are keeping an eye on thus the late official announcement. 
Also her husband is over 6 feet tall & the baby has long arms & legs so at around 5'3 these last months will be a challenge now that baby is getting really big.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Both Mom and Dad look wonderful Sandi!!! Thanks for sharing the wonderful news with SM.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Probably, Mercy or Baystate. They are both great hospitals. Will be thinking about her. When are you visiting Amherst? The only thing better than Massachusetts maple syrup is Massachusetts grown corn on the cob - it is in peak season now. I do not know why local corn is so good - but there is nothing like it.


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

Happy news indeed!!!! Oh what a wonderful blessing! You must be over the moon. Best wishes and love to all.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Soooooooo exciting, your daughter looks just like her momma, she's going to make a wonderful momma 
I love the picture you can just see the joy in their faces. 
So when is the due date? 
I will be praying specific for her and that precious baby boy, have they chosen a name?
So anxious to see pictures


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Soooooooo exciting, your daughter looks just like her momma, she's going to make a wonderful momma
> I love the picture you can just see the joy in their faces.
> So when is the due date?
> I will be praying specific for her and that precious baby boy, have they chosen a name?
> So anxious to see pictures


Thank you friend. Due date is around Nov. 4th. I went back & looked at the photo again & am amazed at how gray J's hair has gotten! He is taking this baby seriously, I think.:HistericalSmiley:
So far I haven't heard names---We all had thought it would be a girl so probably no boy names yet. I do have more than a few pink things collected from various countries that I visited in May---not sure what to do w/those yet. A friend, in Greece, even knitted a precious pink hat w/ears for her/him?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Walter, I will be there 9/30-10/4 if things go according to planning. I am leaving Kitzi & Lisi w/Dwt. so don't want to be gone any longer than need be. She will be 36 weeks then so if the baby is born earlier than expected it should be viable. I will come home Sat. (5th) and we will plan to go back w/the pups somewhere around the due-date. It all depends on how things go in terms of how long we will stay. I will ask her the name of the hospital.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Sandi, what a beautiful picture! Congratulations to all of you! Will be soo much fun to have a new baby in the family. I can’t believe my twin grand daughters are going to be 6. Time is flying for sure. If I remember correctly your grandson is just a bit older? I’m sure you were really hoping to use all that pink but your new little boy will melt your heart:chili:.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Congratulations! Even though Mom is a bit older sometimes it makes no difference at all. My daughter who had the twins in May turns 40 next month and her pregnancy went as smooth as can be. Even her BP stayed totally normal through the whole pregnancy. She was VERY uncomfortable but that's to be expected with 2 babies squished in there and my daughter isn't very tall either, about 5' 4". They were born at 35 weeks and were totally fine. They were born on a Wednesday and went home on Sunday. Praying your daughter's remaining couple of months goes just as smoothly.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Maisie and Me said:


> Sandi, what a beautiful picture! Congratulations to all of you! Will be soo much fun to have a new baby in the family. I can’t believe my twin grand daughters are going to be 6. Time is flying for sure. If I remember correctly your grandson is just a bit older? I’m sure you were really hoping to use all that pink but your new little boy will melt your heart:chili:.


Yes, he turns 7 mid Sept!
I know I will love him to pieces but I really, really wanted a girl too! I have grieved that loss & am daily putting it behind me. God knows better than I do, but we have to face the truth of our grief.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I totally get it! My own children were all boys so when I found out my son and his wife were having twins we were all shocked but when we found out they were girls I was truly in heaven doing the happy dance and still am. My DIL’s family have all girls and have 6 grand daughters and were bitterly disappointed! I’d be willing to bet because you feel this disappointment so strongly somehow this baby boy is going to be a major blessing to you. ❤


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I know you are excited worried and happy all at the same time. I certainly went through all of those emotions. My DIL gave birth at 40 (first and probably only baby) and all went reasonably well. She had to have a C-section but other than that mother and baby did fine. They wanted a boy, but as you know I have a granddaughter who as adorable as can be. I'm so excited for all of you. I know baby boy will be the light of your life.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you all for replies. My DD is a runner & very fit although she injured her foot late last yr. & hasn't been able to run since she got pregnant soon thereafter. She does still work out. She is also an avid out-door enthusiast w/backpacking, etc. She taught wilderness survival courses for 7 yrs. so am not worried on those fronts.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm just catching up after my internet free long weekend and I see this post. :chili::chili: Mazel tov!!!!!Your daughter and son look over the moon happy! I'm so glad for your all. I was one of those older moms - 38 - and considered high risk. Luckily my ob/gyn literally wrote a book on it and it was such a great source for me. When something would come along she already knew about it and so did I from the book. She herself gave birth to twins also in her late 40's so I felt I was in great hands. All went well and I delivered one week early. Late Sept is a great time to visit MA too so I know you'll love it.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

So exciting Sandi and now you can talk about it. Your daughter and son in law look so happy. Even after 50 plus years, I can still remember the excitement I felt while waiting for my first daughter to be born. Such a special time for all of you.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Oh Sandi, what wonderful news! That picture says it all. You can just see the excitement and love in their faces. Your daughter is beautiful and has that special "glow". I'm thinking she looks a lot like you (Im remembering the picture you posted on vacation). A HUGE ray of sunshine! :Sunny Smile:

Hugs :wub:

"Life is good - Life with a Maltese is better!"


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Yay...so sweet! Congratulations!!


----------

